
Create GIFs Using Python - OwnsE
https://medium.com/swlh/python-animated-images-6a85b9b68f86
======
MayeulC
I'd suggest using webp over gif. Maybe avif in the future, and APNG is
supported in places.

With that in mind, you can still create gifs easily with:

    
    
        convert *.png animation.gif # optionally use -delay between pngs, or -loop to limit the number of animations
        ffmpeg -pattern_type glob -i '*.png' out.gif # optionally with -framerate N
    

Not sure why anyone would do it in python (again, use something else than GIF
if possible), but it's cool there is a library for that anyway :)

------
giancarlostoro
I also found out you can do this with GIMP with layers, I think you name them
a specific way and export as GIF and it does it. Also for Linux users, you can
record your screen with Peek and turn it into a gif. Not sure if OBS does gifs
wouldn't surprise me though.

